# WTB Omega 2254.50



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

*WTB Omega 2254.50*


View Advert


Hi,

I'm looking to buy an Omega 2254.50. if anyone has one they would consider parting with.




*Advertiser*

degsey



*Date*

22/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

